# arc fault combination breakers



## ricardoponce (Dec 3, 2010)

They trip a lot


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

ricardoponce said:


> They trip a lot


 How very observant of you.:laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

ricardoponce said:


> They trip a lot


Some brands are more prone then others, IMO. I have only had problems with one or two in the few years I have used them. More trouble replace the older ones of ITE (Siemens), etc


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Get the AFCi's that don't imbibe.... they're less prone to tripping. :laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

We have not had any issues with arc faults. The issues I have ran across usually were from installer error.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> We have not had any issues with arc faults. The issues I have ran across usually were from installer error.


 

Ditto:thumbsup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Get the AFCi's that don't imbibe.... they're less prone to tripping. :laughing:


We need a "Groan" button.

This will have to suffice: :no:


----------



## Lurch (Dec 12, 2007)

Be aware that some manufactures are recalling their standard AFI breakers as they are having too many problems with RFI. We had problems with them and had to replace them with RFI types after talking to their engineers:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Maybe Federal Pacific Electric could make an arc fault that won't trip.:no:


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Maybe Federal Pacific Electric could make an arc fault that won't trip.:no:


Thats funny right there I don't care who you are. :laughing:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

ricardoponce said:


> They trip a lot


 
WOW - Quite the profound first post :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Worst tripper- Murray/Siemans junk.
Best service- GE/ Sq D AFCI's


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> Worst tripper- Murray/Siemans junk.
> Best service- GE/ Sq D AFCI's


 I only use sq.d services ...I hate the cheap stuff,women ,anything i must heavly rely on..garbage in you get garbage out :thumbsup:


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

ce2two said:


> I only use sq.d services ...I hate the cheap stuff,women ,anything i must heavly rely on..garbage in you get garbage out :thumbsup:


yep those square d afci's were the first ones I ever had a big problem with. :no: in fact it's the reason I no longer use sq d unless it is mandated by the customer.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> We have not had any issues with arc faults. The issues I have ran across usually were from installer error.



Same here:laughing::laughing:


----------



## aarons600rr (Apr 7, 2007)

I had a sc with a bad CH Network arc-fault and learned real fast that those r not cheap!!!!!!!


----------

